# New: Sephora by OPI Urban Ballerina Mini Collection Limited Edition



## internetchick (Feb 12, 2011)

*What it is:*
A set of four long-wearing, chip-resistant nail polishes from the Urban Ballerina Collection.

*What it does:*
These four petit nail colors from the Urban Ballerina Collection let you experience a variety of dynamic shades at a great value. Inspired by the eclectic style of an urban ballerina, these colors infuse a punk-rock edge with the typically soft, sweet (and pink) palette of classical ballet. The shades in the Urban Ballerina collection reflect the urban dancer's dynamic textures and colors, like shimmering pink satin and the steely gray of downtown buildings. Each shade is totally wearable, fashionable, and a must-have accessory!

* This set contains:*
- 4 x 0.125 oz Nail Colors in (from left to right): Leotard-Optional, The Way Tutu His Heart, Who's Spinning Tonight?, and Break a Leg-Warmer!

*What else you need to know:*
Sephora by OPI nail polishes are always free of Dibutyl Phthalate (DBP), Toluene, and Formaldehyde.

$18 @ Sephora

Source


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2011)

hmmm the colors are not what i expected.


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 12, 2011)

They look pretty but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually really like these! Especially the grey and purple &lt;3


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 3, 2011)

I want Leotard Optional! For some reason, this was sold out when I went to Sephora last week?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That said, none of the colours look super-unique, but they do look nice.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 4, 2011)

I saw this set at sephora and the colors are prettier in real life but the bottles are tiny and still not that attractive. Apparently every single nail polish brand is launching the same shades.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah the colors are prettier in person, but for some reason I just can't being myself to buy this set.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking at this set too considering to get it but didn't. The shades look nice but nothing I really need.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 4, 2011)

Cute but way overpriced. I love the colors but no way I'm paying $4.50 per mini bottle! Other 4 x 0.125 oz mini-sets sell for $6.50 (pro price) and typically retail for between $12.50 and $13. That retailing for $18 is just excessive.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got this collection a week or so ago. It's so pretty! Can't wait to swatch.


----------

